# Silver Meteor Help



## jb (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello,

Looking to take the train from CHS up to WIL as something different, and also something less stressful than flying. It will be myself, my wife, and our 2 yr old who will nearly be 3 when we take the trip. I have a few questions about booking accommodations, etc. Hopefully someone can help.

-When trying to book sleeping accommodations it defaults to requiring us to book 2 roomettes. Are we not allowed just 1 for the three of us? I'm sure it's not spacious but I don't see how 2 adults and a barely 3 foot tall toddler wouldn't be able to survive an overnight. My wife would sleep in the same berth with the 2 yr old. She would do this even if we had to book 2 roomettes so that's why I don't see why it matters. If I call Amtrak can they just book 1 roomette or is their no option?

-If we had to book 2 roomettes are these connected? Is there a partition that can be removed to create a larger suite? Or would they be located in different areas of the car, or different cars?

-Are these roomettes somewhat soundproof? Boarding at nearly 9:30pm in CHS will be after bedtime so hopefully there are no screaming meltdowns on board. Also, we tend to rise early. I've never been in an Amtrak sleeper so I would imagine that it's not totally quiet anyway with near constant activity, stations stops etc.

-Anyone have experience bringing baby equipment on board? We would need to bring a car seat on and possibly a pack and play. Can these items be checked?

-Any other tips from someone who has traveled with toddlers on the train before?

-Regarding checked baggage. It looks like CHS has checked baggage. It seems like we'd have to check it 45 mins prior to departure. Anything else to be aware of with checked baggage? What happens on the other end in WIL?

I think that's all. Sorry for what might seem like stupid questions. Appreciate the help.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 28, 2017)

Call Amtrak regarding child!!!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 28, 2017)

Booking online, the computer is dumb and only allows 2 people in a 2 berth room. But if you call and book with an agent over the phone, they can override this.

If BOTH your origination AND destination stations offer checked baggage service, you can check your bags. If at least one does not, you can't and must hand carry you bag(s).


----------



## Johanna (Jun 28, 2017)

Roomettes cannot be combined into suites. Bedrooms can, but not roomettes. If you want to get 2 roomettes, the best you can do is to get ones across the hall from each other - and that, too is a request you need to make over the phone, as there's no way to do it online.

Sleepers are not soundproof. While the noise from the train itself means it's never completely quiet, any particularly loud noises will be heard by your neighbors. So do try your best to fend off any screaming meltdowns.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 28, 2017)

Even though it can cost more to much more, sometimes Bedrooms can cost Less than a Roomette. (Supply and Demand,aka Buckets)

While it's possible to book a Roomette for 3 on tbe phone, if you can afford it booking a Bedroom is much better in this situation! Trust us!


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 28, 2017)

An Amtrak roomette is approximately the size of a restaurant booth for four persons. In that space they squeeze two seats, two berths, and a toilet (Viewliners only), plus a little cubby over the passageway for luggage. There will be absolutely no room for a pack n play, although you could pull the upper berth half way down and let the little one play up there (again, single-level Viewliners only).

A bedroom is slightly more than twice the size, with the toilet in a separate annex. I'm not saying that you can't make the roomette work, but I agree with Mr. Bob that you will be much happier in a bedroom, especially for your first overnight trip.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 29, 2017)

ehbowen said:


> An Amtrak roomette is approximately the size of a restaurant booth for four persons. In that space they squeeze two seats, two berths, and a toilet (Viewliners only), plus a little cubby over the passageway for luggage. There will be absolutely no room for a pack n play, although you could pull the upper berth half way down and let the little one play up there (again, single-level Viewliners only).
> 
> A bedroom is slightly more than twice the size, with the toilet in a separate annex. I'm not saying that you can't make the roomette work, but I agree with Mr. Bob that you will be much happier in a bedroom, especially for your first overnight trip.


jb asked about checking the pack and play, so I think he might mean he's bringing it along to use at his destination, not that he necessarily wants to use it on the train.

A roomette is tight quarters for two adults and a child to be sure, but it's worth noting that jb's trip is only about 12 hours - so, an overnight plus a couple of hours - which makes it much more tolerable.


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 29, 2017)

Johanna said:


> ehbowen said:
> 
> 
> > An Amtrak roomette is approximately the size of a restaurant booth for four persons. In that space they squeeze two seats, two berths, and a toilet (Viewliners only), plus a little cubby over the passageway for luggage. There will be absolutely no room for a pack n play, although you could pull the upper berth half way down and let the little one play up there (again, single-level Viewliners only).
> ...


Checking it is the way to go if the origination and destination stations both offer checked baggage. It would be very difficult to cram it into the room otherwise, even packed for travel.

I think that they could make a roomette work for three IF Amtrak will allow them to so book it. The latest issue of The Book that I have seen says that two adults plus a child is not a permissible combination in a Roomette, although it is in a Bedroom. Amtrak will allow you to book one adult and two CHILDREN in a roomette, but not the other way around...at least, AFAIK.

Edit To Add: Reviewing the OP I see that the child is under age 3. I believe that a 2 year old does not require a ticket, and so would be allowed. So I agree that they could make it work...but I still believe that a Bedroom would make the trip more enjoyable as long as the budget will stretch.


----------

